# Conductor Jose Serebrier's Mistake



## javawizard (Nov 3, 2007)

This item is posted at www.stupid-mistakes.com - is it true?
Orchestra conductor Jose Serebrier accidentally stabbed himself through the hand with his baton while performing. The audience and musicians were impressed by the fact that he continued leading the orchestra in perfect timing as if nothing had happened.*

- Jeff


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

There are various stories similar to this one, including a conductor poking himself in the eye with a baton, etc. etc. etc.

A very dangerous profession.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Ouch...

Something similar happened to Lully - though his baton was a stick, and it went through his foot, causing gangrene and eventually his death.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah... (I know I'm recycling material here but) I had once quipped earlier that he died from a staff infection.


----------



## RebLem (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't know about Serebrier, but I do know that his Shostakovich _Golden Age_, the first and so far only complete recording of that work, is an absolutely magnificent performance which I recommend be given the highest priority by anyone with the slightest interest in Shostakovich.

I do know that Sir Georg Solti stabbed himself in the hand with his baton once, and had to go to a hospital to get some stitches. Fortunately, it wasn't during a concert. It happened in a studio in London while he was recording _Parsifal._


----------

